# Lower Deschutes video



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Man, really nicely done: great music, cool boat. You didn't mention there would be an epic steelhead fight scene set to the Good/Bad/Ugly soundtrack. It's good to know some steelhead are out there. When was your trip?

Reminds me of why I love the Deschutes




Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## sbtm (Jan 28, 2016)

It was this past week, Sept 6-8. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

How crowded was the river? I was planning to do that flat next week but got side tracked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## sbtm (Jan 28, 2016)

it wasn't too bad, but wednesday was the last jet boat day for the week, so they were all breaking down and heading out. You can check the numbers over at boaterpass.com, where you buy your permit.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

I like it. I've been playing on the Deschutes for 60 years. I love that old river. She still flows, 24/7/365, day and night. She flowed when the Romans were still in mud huts. She was flowing when Christ was born. She was flowing, day and night when the conqueror created the British Empire. She flows today, and will flow when all these things have sunk into the afternoon of History, the twilight of tradition, and the long, dark night of oblivion.

The Deschutes is the perfect Drift Boat river, Until the upstream, afternoon winds come up. At that point, just find a spot and camp. That river will be flowing tomorrow.


----------



## fishdude (Jun 8, 2012)

There was a driftboat sunk in Washout on the 11th.You did'nt mention Colorado or Rattlesnake which are a little more exciting than anything on day one or two. Nice vid by the way.


----------



## sbtm (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks. Colorado and Rattlesnake are definitely the biggest but I had a close call in Green light on the trip prior. How did they sink in washout, run through the giant hole in the middle or did they take the right side?


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah, Green Light kind of caught me off guard. I did the Lower in May and was so focused on the bigger Rapids to come that I didn't pay much attention to Green Light. It was fine but more than I expected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## fishdude (Jun 8, 2012)

They hit the middle of Washout. You can go left or right just not middle. It was a real windy evening and they said they got blown over. They did get the boat back apparently.


----------



## sbtm (Jan 28, 2016)

Thats good, glad they got the boat back. I've experienced wind like that before, had to give it everything I had to try and stay on line


----------



## mts3212 (Aug 25, 2013)

davbaker said:


> Yeah, Green Light kind of caught me off guard. I did the Lower in May and was so focused on the bigger Rapids to come that I didn't pay much attention to Green Light. It was fine but more than I expected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz



I've been down the lower what feels like millions of times, but I've never heard of Green Light. Where is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## sbtm (Jan 28, 2016)

About a mile past the Harris water tower. I think it's just above Fall Canyon


----------

